# AD22VF Parts Ordered



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Weee! Just ordered some of the parts for my AD22VF upgrade (I hope). 

Can anyone verify that these are the right part numbers? 
I got the part numbers from this post at the SR20 forum.
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=22983&goto=nextoldest

RAYBESTOS 10156 - left front
RAYBESTOS 10155 - right front
RAYBESTOS 96280 - Rotor

Total $210.

Just need some stainless steel lines and some motul.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

im, not sure, but i thought the 98-99 xe and the 98 200sx had the se-r brakes so the ad22vf should just be thicker, where in PA are you from though


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

The rotor is a bit thicker and bigger, the Caliper is alot bigger.

I am about 15 minutes away from Allentown, if you ever heard of that. Pretty close to Phili too.


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

98 200sx does not have se-r brakes unless it's an se-r. Project B14 of npm is a 98 200SX SE, hence the brake upgrades.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

^wrong kido, i have the 98 200sx and i have the se-r brakes stock on my car.. they did the brake upgrade for a thicker rotor and bigger caliper, i just wasn't sure if the sentras had them too..


here you go.. http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august01/brake.shtml


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

[No message]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

same as mikes, just added a link above.. read please..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Remember though that the 98-99 brakes are not AD22VF's. The use a 9.8 in rotor as opposed to the 10.1 in rotor of the nx2k. The SE Sentra and SER 200 have disc rear but the same fronts


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

i know.. but he still had a bigger brake but i would still suggest the ad22vf because its slightly bigger and thicker with a better caliper


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

Ok guy I got my stuff in! 

I dont know what the torque members look like though. I looked at the FSM but I still cant identify them. Can someone tell me if I got them?

http://users.rcn.com/honestbob/brakes/brake1.jpg
http://users.rcn.com/honestbob/brakes/brake2.jpg
http://users.rcn.com/honestbob/brakes/brake3.jpg
http://users.rcn.com/honestbob/brakes/brake4.jpg

Also Are my stock B14 Steelies gonna fit or am I gonna have to get the B14 SE-R 15"s?


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

torque members is a term that is overly used on this board, and should be striken from being used.. it confuses too many people... If you are familiar with brakes.. you know that theres a bracket that holds the brake caliper to the wheel hub/steering knucle.. its 2 bolts. on the top of that, the brake piston part of the caliper mounts onto the bracket.. that bracket is whats considered the "torque member"... and whenever you buy calipers, you always get the torque member.. its just included.... it should be anyways... unless you got jiffed


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah dude looks like you got em. They have AD22VF stamped on them. This upgrade is the biggest OEM brake for the B13 or B14. There straight from the 91-93 NX2000 with ABS, they have a 50mm piston compared to our 48mm one. The rotors are also thicker-26mm compared to our 18mm to dissapate heat, and about an inch bigger in diameter with bigger brake pads for more swept surface area. Just remove the backing plates and you are in business!


----------



## Honest Bob (Nov 7, 2002)

I'm probably gonna wait till I get ahold of some SE-R rims. Dont want to put the brakes on then find out my steelies dont fit. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Sentra GTR-1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Yeah dude dont think your steelies are gonna fit, the caliper will rub against the steel. I know that the SE-R rims will fit because Ive seen other forum members with them and the AD22VF upgrade. You should be safe as long as you have the correct offset- usually 15x7 rims are safe.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Sentra GTR-1 said:


> Yeah dude dont think your steelies are gonna fit, the caliper will rub against the steel. I know that the SE-R rims will fit because Ive seen other forum members with them and the AD22VF upgrade. You should be safe as long as you have the correct offset- usually 15x7 rims are safe.


Read on the forums that 14 inchers are ok if inside corner of Rim is square and not rounded. ie { and not ( 
I had 13's so upgraded to 15's
BTW Same part numbers I ordered and they seem to be correct.
Will install mine this week end I hope.


----------

